# '94 MTD 314-610E000 Auger/impeller belt slipping



## Rex

Hi guys. I have an MTD model 314-610E000 (1994 5 hp 24"). This model has a single pulley and belt that drives both the impeller and augers. It was working fine in our last big snow until the end of the day. Turns out, the belt was slipping on the drive pulley. I disassembled the worm gear assembly for the auger and the brass worm gear is intact and in good shape. Replaced the shear pins. Replaced the auger/impeller belt (22 years old) thinking it would solve the problem, but it didn't. :banghead: Has anyone else experienced this? Any ideas? Do you think it could be the auger cable assembly? Could the spring at the end which pulls on the idler pulley be getting "soft" and preventing the belt from tightening enough for a full load on the augers? The OEM belt has teeth (like the original). Does MTD make a cogged drive pulley that will fit this model? Thanks for your ideas on this one.


----------



## Motor City

Did you buy belts for snowblowers/small power equipment. Automotive belts are designed differently. And don't work in OPE applications. Also, check the control cables. The may be stretched or need adjustment. The idlers may not be applying enough force, to prevent belts from slipping.


----------



## motorhead64

Rex
If your idler pulley is sufficiently tightening your belt, it should not be slipping. Make sure your pulley sheave is not "varnished" from your slipping belt. Give it a good scrubbing with a wire brush to get it down to bare steel. If it still slips you might have a bearing heating up or some other mechanical issue. MH


----------



## Rex

Motor City - Yes, I replaced the belt with an OEM MTD belt - same size, with teeth (don't know why, since there are no cogs on the pulleys) and tightened up the cables.

motorhead64 - I'll re-check for the varnished sheave. I didn't see anything suspicious when I replaced the belt. I did take a wire brush to the large pulley. The bearing for the impeller/auger drive shaft spins freely. The only other moving part is the idler pulley and that seemed fine too. 

Based on your feedback and my suspicions, I think what I'll do is replace the auger cable-spring assembly (an easy job and only $15) and take a wire brush to the drive pulley. While I'm in there, I'll re-check the mechanics to make sure nothing is hanging up. If that all doesn't do it, I'll be looking for a cogged drive pulley.


----------



## Vermont007

I don't think the drive belt is toothed like a Timing Belt; but only to allow it to accommodate a tighter radius around these small (and conjested) pulleys . . . . and to provide some minimal cooling.

I think a cogged pulley would result in faster wear than what you've experienced over the past 20+ years.


----------



## nwcove

Both of those belts look to be riding a bit low in the sheaves?


----------



## ProParts

*Idler Pulley*

By looking at your picture. you could try sliding over your idler in the pulley arm. That should give you a little more tension on the belt when you engage the auger lever


----------



## Motor City

I've had to replace the auger cable on quite a few of the MTD's I've had. The seem to stretch easily.


----------



## Rex

nwcove - there is plenty of slack on the drive wheels to where the unit doesn't creep. The auger belt is loose as you can see on the left and right-hand side of the pulley. Don't know how to make it ride high on the pulley. The auger belt is new, so it is a little stiff. Maybe that's why its sitting low. ?

ProParts - Good catch. I'll slide it over and see what happens.


----------



## Rex

Has anyone had luck using belt dressing on snow blowers?


----------



## Jackmels

You may have broken Tabs. There are 3 tabs that hold the auger pulleys in place. You have to remove the pulleys to check.


----------



## Vermont007

Rex said:


> Has anyone had luck using belt dressing on snow blowers?


I have; it helps break in new belts. But things have to already be warmed up a bit. Dressing doesn't help much on frozen surfaces !


----------



## Rex

Jackmels said:


> You may have broken Tabs. There are 3 tabs that hold the auger pulleys in place. You have to remove the pulleys to check.


I had the large auger pulley off and the three tabs are in tact - check.


----------



## Rex

Just came back from the parts store. The guy there suggested checking the idler pulley plate. Sometimes they get loose and wobble enough to cause a loss in tension. I remember mine being pretty loose, but never gave it any mind. I'll be checking that too. Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep 'em coming . . . I'll get this thing working yet . . .


----------



## bad69cat

I disagree - belt dressing does help quite a bit actually. I think you should apply it only when the engine is warm, but I have used it in cases where you can't quite get enough tension. Once the dressing becomes tacky it works. Another option is to add extra springs for more tension...... On the single belt 2 stroke toro's yoo gain quite a bit with either of those methods.


----------



## jtclays

The belts are too low. The "v" section of the pulley is worn beyond spec and the inside diameter of the belt is touching all the way. MTD uses 2 piece pulleys that wear after time. If you see any wear inside the belts I.D. flat, the pulley is shot. You could cheat and get 5/8" belts.


----------



## motorhead64

ProParts said:


> By looking at your picture. you could try sliding over your idler in the pulley arm. That should give you a little more tension on the belt when you engage the auger lever


I'm with ProParts after seeing your photo upload...you appear to have a bit of adjustment on your idler pulley axle nut. Move it to the end of the slot and see if it improves. MH


----------



## Rex

jtclays said:


> The belts are too low. The "v" section of the pulley is worn beyond spec and the inside diameter of the belt is touching all the way. MTD uses 2 piece pulleys that wear after time. If you see any wear inside the belts I.D. flat, the pulley is shot. You could cheat and get 5/8" belts.


Hmmm. I'll check it out. That makes sense. If the pulley has spread/worn, I'm guessing a 5/8" belt will just push it out further. Are there any after-market single-piece machined pulleys for these things???


----------



## Rex

This is starting to look like a problem caused by multiple issues . . . any one on their own would not make much difference, but combined is screwing things up! :banghead: Thanks again to all for your input! :rock:


----------



## Rex

Does anyone know if the bolt on the auger drive pulley in question is a left-handed or right-handed thread?


----------



## jtclays

I know this site is for electrical, but they make a great cast pulley/sheave, no welds, double set screws. Several that I have bought show they are balanced with relief drill marks on one side or the other. I've used them on several repowers and they ship very prompt. I do live in the same state, so that may be a factor.
Electric Motor Warehouse


----------



## Rex

jtclays said:


> I know this site is for electrical, but they make a great all steel pulley/sheave, no welds, double set screws. Several that I have bought show they are balanced with relief drill marks on one side or the other. I've used them on several repowers and they ship very prompt. I do live in the same state, so that may be a factor.
> Electric Motor Warehouse


Thanks jtclays -I checked them out and the closest diameter they have for a 1" shaft is a 2.5" cast iron sheave. The MTD OEM measures 2.24". I see no reason not to give it a try.


----------



## nwcove

....add an impeller kit to the machine and sling snow like never before!


----------



## Rex

nwcove said:


> ....add an impeller kit to the machine and sling snow like never before!


impeller kit as in rubber extenders?


----------

